# Great buildings for garden railway



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I came across with this website from Canada that sells birdhouses, but they are perfect for garden railway; I think with very little modifications.
http://www.extremebirdhouse.com/


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Did you write for prices? I can't imagine they are train scenery priced. Says he spends hours and even days on each creation.
I'd like square windows.
Pictures please of how you set up yours.
Thanks,
John


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

A short video that mentions the prices - $400+


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Totalwrecker said:


> Did you write for prices? I can't imagine they are train scenery priced. Says he spends hours and even days on each creation.
> I'd like square windows.
> Pictures please of how you set up yours.
> Thanks,
> John



I didn't buy any building yet. He mentioned that he can make the building with our specified dimension; I agree, they can be very pricy.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Totalwrecker said:


> Did you write for prices? I can't imagine they are train scenery priced. Says he spends hours and even days on each creation.
> I'd like square windows.
> Pictures please of how you set up yours.
> Thanks,
> John



I am still undecided between those birdhouse buildings and the buildings I saw in a fair in Owensboro (Kentucky) during July 4.
I attached some photos I took from the fair. I don't know the artist because he sold the buildings through an antique broker; if you are interested you can contact Paula & Rusty Crowell at [email protected] or 812-453-0251.
Basically, the buildings are very nice and made of hardwood. I can imagine they can stay outdoors for years if we coat them well. I don't remember the price of the barn, but for the green-roof house, he asked for $180.00 (I estimated dimension 24 w x 16 h x 12 depth inches). The roof can be detached from every structure so we can see detail construction inside.
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Birdhouses usually stand up well as they are not sitting on the ground. I purchased a number of well made birdhouses at $50 each. Even with exterior varnish, moisture, UV, and sitting on the ground, they only lasted 4 years. I am now a big fan of Piko, Pola, and Colorado Model Structures buildings. Regards, Dennis


----------

